# Visa to Oman



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would appreciate your information:

If I go to Oman through Hatta,
do I need an empty page in my passport ?
i.e. Will I get only a stamp ( as in UAE ) or a kind of sticker ( adhesive label ), requiring an empty page ?

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you only get a sizable stamp. (no sticker)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

big stamp yes but half a page would do "in theory"

a chance however they will want a clear page on which to stamp - maybe they're a little a little uncoordinated? poor sods


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

nah, they will fit it in anywhere if they need to. Went over this weekend ona tour with an allegedly near full passport and they squeezed it in.

Space needed - yes, but full page - no.


----------



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks All.

I will try my luck next week.


----------



## nadem (Oct 18, 2012)

Going to hatta every Thursday , Friday , Saturday


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just found this information on a online community and i did follow it, JUST WAS GREAT

- Drive to the border and park here*: 26.04853,56.086895
- Go by feet in the office there (east side)*: 26.049797,56.087659
- Present your passport, they will mark your current visa as left the “country”, pay 35AED per person
- They will give you a little card
- Go by feet to the Oman border here, if a guy ask you for the card just give it to him*: 26.051395,56.087716
- Welcome to Oman, fill up the visa application form
- Give it to the accountant with your passport, he will stamp your passport with the Oman visa, pay 50AED per person
- Go back by feet to the first UAE account, and enter the other side of the building (west side)*: 26.049877,56.087413
- Present your passport to the accountant, he will renew your tourist visa at this point (for free this time)
- The same accountant will ask you for your car’s plate number in order to give you another little card
- Come back to your car, make a U turn and stop at the very last checkpoint in the UAE way here*: 26.048315,56.086444
- Give them the card, they might ask you to open the trunk…
- You are done, the whole process should take around 10 minutes.

* Those are gps coordinates, just copy paste to googlemap


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude is that for the Hatta border? Several parts missing here!

Once you get your exit visa from UAE border you can't just walk to the Oman border checkpoint, it's too far! You drive to a checkpoint where they ask you to open your trunk and give you a piece of paper. You then drive to the Wajaja/Oman border checkpoint to get your entry and/or exit visas for Oman plus a stamp on that piece of paper. If going back to Dubai, you turn back and drive back to the checkpoint, at the checkpoint just present the guy in the booth with your stamped paper that you got from that very checkpoint and head towards UAE border. At the UAE border park and enter a building on the right next to the small Duty Free, get your new UAE visa and a piece of paper with the number of people in your car. Get in your car, go to the booth at the end and present that paper. Drive back home.

Didn't check your coordinates but you got most of it right but no way would you do all this walking!


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

It was for Ras Al khaime/Oman border, 
it just 5 min walking on border


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool sounds easy but wonder why they choose to do hatta instead


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

I never been in Hatta , but hatta is very famous to Oman visa change. i dont know why , While ras l khaime is very easier.
I just went to Ras Al khaime two time ( one time was today) very easy and no any problem , 
High speed road from Sheikh mohammad bin zayed road , (standard is 120 , but you can go up to 160 )


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I do both and while the time in the RAK offices are shorter, the drive out to RAK is far worse and far more traffic heavy IMO. The last few miles of industrial landscape and the whole Sharjah and RAK traffic problems make it a no-no for me.

Also, at least Hatta has the Fort Hotel and the Big Red to make a day of it


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I do both and while the time in the RAK offices are shorter, the drive out to RAK is far worse and far more traffic heavy IMO. The last few miles of industrial landscape and the whole Sharjah and RAK traffic problems make it a no-no for me.


You can bypass Sharjah entirely by using E611 and then take exit 119 from E311 onto the truck road past RAK airport and onto E18 to bypass RAK as well. Never any traffic on that route.


----------

